# الرجاء شرح بسيط.



## activexhotguy (7 مارس 2010)

تحياتي:

كنت أقرأ مرقس فمررت على هذا الجزء: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
17 وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ خَارِجاً إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ، أَسْرَعَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ يَسْأَلُهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟»

18 وَلكِنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي الصَّالِحَ؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً *إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ* .

19 أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَقْتُلْ؛ لاَ تَزْنِ؛ لاَ تَسْرِقْ؛ لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ؛ لاَ تَظْلِمْ؛ أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ!»

20 فَأَجَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا عَمِلْتُ بِهَا مُنْذُ صِغَرِي»
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فلِمَ يا هداكم الله تقولون أن المسيح هو الله ولِمَ تعبدونه؟ أتوجد هناك ايه على *لسانه *عليه السلام على أنه ذالك؟ أهو الله؟ أم الإبن؟ أم من؟

أوليس الله هو " إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ" كما تشير إليه الاية هنا؟ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*# ............................. #*
*ممنوع النصوص الإسلامية في القسم المسيحي *
*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هدفي ليس الجدال ولا الطعن , فقط الإستفسار وللمعرفة العامة.

مشكور جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2010)

> فلِمَ يا هداكم الله تقولون أن المسيح هو الله ولِمَ تعبدونه؟  أتوجد هناك ايه على *لسانه *عليه السلام على أنه ذالك؟ أهو الله؟ أم الإبن؟ أم من؟



ما علاقة هذا السؤال اولا بالأيات المقتبسه أعلاه ؟؟

وقل لى هل تريد دليل بالإستناد الى التفاسير ام لا ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2010)

> أوليس الله هو " إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ" كما تشير إليه الاية هنا؟



فعلا
وتعالى انظر كيف اعترف المسيح انه الله لفظيا

انا هو الراعي الصالح و الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف 
(يو  10 :  11)
اما انا فاني الراعي الصالح و اعرف خاصتي و خاصتي تعرفني 
(يو  10 :  14)


فبعد ان قال لهم انه واحد فقط وهو الله قال لهم انه هو الصالح​


----------



## activexhotguy (7 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> ما علاقة هذا السؤال اولا بالأيات المقتبسه أعلاه ؟؟
> 
> وقل لى هل تريد دليل بالإستناد الى التفاسير ام لا ؟​



شكراً على الرد السريع. 
أولاً: العلاقة انني إنبهرت عندما قراتها ووجدت انها مطابقة لما أمرنا نبينا محمد عليه السلام بأن نفعل, ألا وهو *عدم الشرك* بالله, وأن الله واحد.

كلا, بل نحاول قدر الإمكان عدم إستعمال المفسرون إلا للضرورة.  

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 مارس 2010)

*التوحيد اساس الدين المسيحي ويؤكد عليه الكتاب المقدس في العديد من الأيات *

*للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد *

*المسيح كلمة الله  الذي ظهر في الجسد وهو إنسان كامل بدون خطية وتجسد فيه الله بروحه سبحانه .*

*نحن نؤمن بأن الله له ثلاث اقانيم وهي *
*الأب : كيان الله ونطلق كلمة الأب على الله عندما لانراه *
*الإبن : كلمة الله ونطلق كلمة الإبن على الله عندما رأيناه في المسيح *
*الروح القدس : روح الله المعزي الذي يملىء الكون كلها *

*وهذا هو الله الواحد ...*


----------



## activexhotguy (7 مارس 2010)

> انا هو الراعي الصالح و الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف
> (يو 10 : 11)
> اما انا فاني الراعي الصالح و اعرف خاصتي و خاصتي تعرفني
> (يو 10 : 14)



جيد. مشكور. *حتى المسلمون يؤامنوا انه راعي صالح.*

لكن كيف هذا يثبت انه الله؟ أتريدني أن *أعبد *عيسي عليه السلام بنائاً على انه بذل نفسه (بالنسبة لأعلاه)؟

جميع الأنبياء ضحوا وبذلوا جهدم وجاهدوا...

*لِمَ نعبده عليه السلام؟*  
--------------------------------------------------------
عندك:
يوحنا 20 
17 فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي! فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ إِلَى* أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ، وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ*!»
---------------------------------------------------------
إذاً هناك اله لعيسى عليه السلام...
---------------------------------------------------------
أأنا على صواب؟ أم مخطئ؟ أفيدوني يرحمنا وإياكم الله.


 مشكور....


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 مارس 2010)

*المسيح يتكلم بناسوته !!*
*المسيح إنسان كامل يصلي ويصوم و و و ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2010)

........................​ 


> جيد. مشكور. *حتى المسلمون يؤامنوا انه راعي صالح.*


أولا : ليس لنا علاقة فى هذا القسم بأى شئ اسلامى مطلقا
هنا مسيحيات فقط
ثانيا : مين قال انه قال " انا راعى صالح " ؟؟؟ 
هو قال " انا هو الراعى الصالح " بالتعريف !
وهو من قبلها الذى قال " انه لا يوجد صالح إلا الله " ​ 
يبقى المسيح هو الله !​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2010)

> عندك:
> يوحنا 20
> 17 فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي! فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ إِلَى* أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ، وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ*!»



لأنك جديد أحذرك

ممنوع التشتيت

سؤال واحد فى كل موضوع لانه قسم للأسئلة وليس للشبهات


الموضوع فى غاية البساطة

المسيح قال

 18 وَلكِنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي الصَّالِحَ؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ .


إذا الصالح هو الله من كلام المسيح

وماذا بعد 

انا هو الراعي الصالح و الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف 
(يو  10 :  11)
اما انا فاني الراعي الصالح و اعرف خاصتي و خاصتي تعرفني 
(يو  10 :  14)
​


----------



## activexhotguy (7 مارس 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *المسيح يتكلم بناسوته !!*
> *المسيح إنسان كامل يصلي ويصوم و و و ...*



مشكور "christian"  لأنني فعلاً أريد تفسير وشرح. وهدفي ليس ال 





> بدأ اللف والدوران !


 سامحك الله. 

 إذا الموضوع في المكان الخطأ, انا أعتذر. أين أضعها؟  أنا عضو جديد...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
انا الان تشوشت أفكاري. 
هل الميسح إنسان؟ ام الله؟
لو كان هو إنسان حينما كان على الأرض, فمن الذي كان يراقب الكون؟ 

أتمنى أن لا يفهمني أحد غلط, أريد فقط إيضاح و أنا واثق هناك إيضاح 
أشكركم لصبركم على  و الشرح المفيد.


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2010)

> هل الميسح إنسان؟ ام الله؟



المسيح هو الله المتجسد

اله كامل وانسان كامل !
هذا ليس ضد لذاك

أنا أكدت لك انه قال انه الله
​


----------



## activexhotguy (7 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> فعلا
> وتعالى انظر كيف اعترف المسيح انه الله لفظيا
> 
> انا هو الراعي الصالح و الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف
> ...



حلو, مشكور. إذاً هذا رأيك و تفسيرك. لكن هو ما قال اني الله....
 قال:
 "«لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي! فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ *إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ*،* وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ*!»" بلسانه *هو*. ليس على لسان او تفسير اخريين.


وكيف يكون الله كامل, إذ نحن نعلم ان الإنسان غير كامل.  وانت تقول ان الله كان انسان؟


----------



## activexhotguy (8 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> المسيح هو الله المتجسد
> 
> اله كامل وانسان كامل !
> هذا ليس ضد لذاك
> ...


هذا قولك  أنت ... أنت تقول المسيح الله. وأنت تقول هو اله كامل وإنسان كامل. مع إحترامي الشديد لك اخي. لكن أيوجد نص صريح باللإنجيل  كـــــ "أنا الله" 
"أعبدوني *أنا *عيسى إبن مريم" .... ؟

الرجاء ما أحد يفهمني خطأ. وأرجوكم أن تصبروا على قلياً حتى أفهم الصواب. 



> أنا أكدت لك انه قال انه الله


أشكرك مرة اخرى و انا أأسف لو إني أزعجت احد... رجاء أعذرني. لكن هذا لا يعني أنه الله. 

هذا يعني انه الراعي الصالح ونحن نعرف أنه *ال*راعي *ال*صالع. بالتعريف.
طبعاً فكان *اصلح* إنسان موجود عندهم.
 و نبينا قال "كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته" فبالتأكيد عيسى عليه السلام كان *ال*راعي *ال*صالح في زمنه.... ونحن نعلم انه قال " 


شكراً


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 مارس 2010)

*بص يا أخي هبسطهالك عشان لو عندك نية تفهم حقيقي هتفهم بإذن الله*

*المسيح إنسان كامل بس بدون خطية ربنا ظهر فيه بكلمته ونسميه إبن الله ولا تمد كلمة إبن الله بصلة لولد الله ... إبن الله تعني كلمته ..*

*عندما تجسد سبحانه لم ينزل من السماء بل كان موجد في السماء وفي كل مكان وفي المسيح . *
*يستطيع الله التواجد في الجسد وخارج الجسد وفي كل مكان .*

*المسيح له المجد إنسان كامل وجسد كامل والله جسد كلمته فيه .*


*إذن المسيح يتكلم كالإنسان ويتصرف كلإنسان ماعدا الخطية لأنه كلمة الله ومن الله ولايتجزء منه .*

*أحينا يتكلم المسيح بناسوته كما أحيانا يظهر لاهوته من خلال بعض المواقف التي نقلها لنا الكتاب المقدس مثل :*
*إحياء ميت و مغفرة ذنوب البشر .... وهذه اعمال الله وحده .*

*الله واحد بكيان وكلمه وروح *
*الله واحد اب و إبن وروح قدس .*

*أى أن الأب ذات الله والإبن عقل الله الناطق والروح القدس روح الله والثلاثه جوهر واحد هو ما نطلق عليه الله*


*كما أعلن المسيح عن لاهوته ولهاذا اراد الياهود صلبه لأنه بالنسبة لهم يساوي نفسه بالله .*

[q-bible]
*اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فإنك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" *
*(يوحنا 10: 30 – 33) *
[/q-bible]


*[q-bible] "أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» [/q-bible]*[q-bible]*(يوحنا14: 8-10).*
[/q-bible]


*قال المسيح : إنه هو الرب الديان*
*[q-bible]«كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7: 22).[/q-bible]*[q-bible]
[/q-bible]



*هل تريد المزيد ؟؟*
*أتمنى انها تكون وصلت ...*
*ربنا يساعدك ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2010)

> حلو, مشكور. إذاً هذا رأيك و تفسيرك. لكن هو ما قال اني الله....



امال انا اللى جيبته دة اية ؟؟

لا شخص يطلق عليه الصالح إلا الله ( من كلام المسيح ) وقال المسيح انا هو المعلم الصالح 
يبقى المسيح هو اية ؟؟

مش محتاجة على فكرة ذكاء إضافى !



> قال:
> "«لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي! فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ *إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ*،* وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ*!»" بلسانه *هو*. ليس على لسان او تفسير اخريين.


قلت لك ممنوع التشتيت 
هذة أخر مرة اقولها لك !

امال انا اللى جيبته لك قبل كدة كان على لسان مين ؟؟




> وكيف يكون الله كامل, إذ نحن نعلم ان الإنسان غير كامل.  وانت تقول ان الله كان انسان؟


انا ماقلتش ان الإنسان كامل ، انا قلت انه كان انسان كامل يعنى شابهنا فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطية !

لكن مش بقول ان الإنسان كامل !

ومع ان ان المسح هو الإنسان الكامل الوحيد !




> هذا قولك أنت ... أنت تقول المسيح الله. وأنت تقول هو اله كامل وإنسان كامل. مع إحترامي الشديد لك اخي. لكن أيوجد نص صريح باللإنجيل كـــــ "أنا الله"



رجعنا تانى للف والدوران اللى انا قلت عليه من الاول 

مش هو اللى قال عن نفسه انه الصالح ؟
وقبلها قال انه لا صالح إلا الله !

دى بلسانه هو !

دة أولا لكن هل انا مش مسموح لى انى اجيب من كل الأسفار مصلا ولا اية ؟؟

ما هو الكتاب المقدس كله كلام المسيح ، كله ، كله !

احنا بنهزر ولا انت بتخترج لوحدك كتاب ؟


وبرضوا هاجيب لك اية تانية من الكتاب المقدس


فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا 
(كو  2 :  9)





> "أعبدوني *أنا *عيسى إبن مريم" .... ؟


يا راجل ؟
دة على اساس انه محتاج للعبادة ؟ ولا على اساس انه جاى عشان نعبده !




> أشكرك مرة اخرى و انا أأسف لو إني أزعجت احد... رجاء أعذرني. لكن هذا لا يعني أنه الله.



هههههههههه
بقى لما هو يقول بلسانه انه الله دة لا يثبت انه الله !!

عجبى 



> هذا يعني انه الراعي الصالح ونحن نعرف أنه *ال*راعي *ال*صالع. بالتعريف.
> طبعاً فكان *اصلح* إنسان موجود عندهم.


دة بقى اللى كلامك انت وهو مايلزمنيش !

انا بتكلم من الكتاب المقدس

قال : لا صالح إلا الله
ثم
قال : انه الصالح

يبقى هو مين ؟؟؟




> و نبينا قال "كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته" فبالتأكيد عيسى عليه السلام كان *ال*راعي *ال*صالح في زمنه.... ونحن نعلم انه قال "


نبيك ليس له مكان فى قسم الأسئلة
لو عايز تذكر نبيك يبقى فى القسم الإسلامى
برضوا مش هاقولها تانى !

هاتتكم من الكتاب المقدس ماشى 
مش عاجبك يبقى ماتتكلمش منه !

خلى بالك دى الأية اللى انت جيبتها مش انا !

​


----------



## epsalmos (8 مارس 2010)

*15) إنجيل لوقا 10: 42
 وَلكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا». *​


----------



## activexhotguy (8 مارس 2010)

يسلموا فمك على الكلام الحلوا يا "+CHRISTIAN+" 
أنا مقدر والله أشكرك كثير الله يباركلك.  راح أطلع على التفاصيل الليله وراح اسألك لو عندي اي إستفسار.
_______________________
"Molka Molkan" :
انا بقدر شرحك. تمام؟ لكن بأن تأتي بتهديدات و كلام ماله داعِ فلا داعِ لذالك. 


> خلى بالك


 و  





> قلت لك ممنوع التشتيت
> هذة أخر مرة اقولها لك !



ما تقصد بالتشتييت؟ و لماذا العصبية؟  ريح أعصابك... فأظن أنني وضحت و بينت ما الهدف من سؤالي.
مشكور على كل حال... راح انظر لما كتبته وأسألك لو عندي اي سؤال.

شكرا... شكر خاص "christian"


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2010)

> انا بقدر شرحك. تمام؟ لكن بأن تأتي بتهديدات و كلام ماله داعِ فلا داعِ لذالك.



لا هناك داع لأنك تخرق قوانين القسم وعلىّ ان انبهك لذلك لكى عندما تحذف عضويتك لو كررتها يكون انت هو اجانى وتكون عالما بالسبب !

وانا من دورى ان انبهك !

القسم الإسلامى ممنوع فيه المسيحيات والقسم المسيحى ممنوع فيه الإسلاميات



> ما تقصد بالتشتييت؟ و لماذا العصبية؟



بلاش إفتراء
فين العصبية ؟؟
هو النظام بقى عصبية !



​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 مارس 2010)

activexhotguy قال:


> يسلموا فمك على الكلام الحلوا يا "+christian+"





activexhotguy قال:


> أنا مقدر والله أشكرك كثير الله يباركلك. راح أطلع على التفاصيل الليله وراح اسألك لو عندي اي إستفسار.


 
*تحت أمرك حبيبي ...*
*لو عايز اي استفسار او اي تعليق على اي شيء اوعى تكسل اطلب الي انت عايزو ...*
*اخي مولكا بينبهك حبيبي للقوانين مش اكتر وهو طريقته كده صدقني ماشي على مبدأ لايصح الا الصحيح ...*

*المسيح قال مافيش حد صالح الا الله وقال عن نفسو انه الراعي الصالح *
*طبعا كلمة راعي هتفهمها لو قريت الإنجيل ...*
*ربنا يساعدك ...*
*ربنا يهدينا أمين ....*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 مارس 2010)

ايات اخرى قال فيها المسيح انه الله


وهذه الآية وردت في إنجيل لوقا هكذا: «ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). ومن هذا نفهم أن المسيح لا يعتبر نفسه مجرد سيد يُقدَّر، بل إنه رب يُطاع. 


2 قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. 
3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».

المسيح يقول حرفيا بأإنه الرب


فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ.

الملاك يقول للمريمتان بان الرب يسوع قام من الاموات​


----------



## activexhotguy (8 مارس 2010)

أخي وحبيبي... أنا قرأتها وفهمت الاتي:
عيسى أراد ان يُري اليهود أنهم يفترون على أنفسهم حينما قال:

[q-bible] 34 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي شَرِيعَتِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟
[/q-bible]
في  34, عيسى عليه السلام سألهم عن *شريعتهم*, تحديداً:
*المزامير 82
*
[q-bible] 6 أَنَا قُلْتُ: «إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ، وَجَمِيعَكُمْ بَنُو الْعَلِيِّ.

 7 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَمُوتُونَ كَالْبَشَرِ، وَتَنْتَهِي حَيَاتُكُمْ مِثْلَ كُلِّ الرُّؤَسَاءِ».[/q-bible]
فعيسى أراد ان يُفَهِم اليهود انهم متكبربين.  وثم رد عليهم: "أَنِّي قُلْتُ: أَنَا *ابْنُ *اللهِ؟"
 ولم يقل :"أنا الله" ونحن نعلم من لوقا 3:38 ان عيسى ليس الوحيد الذي يطلق عليه إبن الله بل:

[q-bible]38 بْنِ أَنُوشَ بْنِ شِيثِ، بْنِ آدَمَ ابْنِ اللهِ.[/q-bible]

ونحن نعلم من "العدد 23:19 " أن الله لا يكون إنساناً
[q-bible] 19 لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ. وَلاَ هُوَ ابْنَ آدَمَ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلَ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ أَوْ يَعِدُ ولاَ يَفِي؟

[/q-bible]
--------------------------------------------------------------

بالنسبة لـــــ يوحنا14: 8-10

[q-bible] فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟[/q-bible]

قرأت بعدها قليلاً ووجدت أن عيسى قال لفليبس ان عيسى في ابه, وهم (فيليبس...) في عيسى وعيسى فيهم: 
 [q-bible]19 بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ. أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ تَرَوْنَنِي. وَلأَنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً سَتَحْيَوْنَ.

 20 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا *فِي *أَبِي، *وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ،* *وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ*.[/q-bible]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*متى7: 22
*فعلاً اخي الكريم وهذا ما يخيفني. سيقولوا له ذالك, "يا رب يا رب" لكن هو يبرأ منهم و قال لهم :
إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! ابْتَعِدُوا عَنِّي يَافَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!"
 لأنهم ما إتبعوا تعاليمه.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أخي الفاضل, حتى في الثلاث مواطن أعلاه, لا نجد شيئ من فمه على أنه الله... أشكرك جزيل الشكر للشرح. أنا واثق أنه انا فهمي خطأ و اسف جداً. لكن سأظل أبحث انشاء الله للجواب.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------qرضوا 



> بقى لما هو يقول بلسانه انه الله دة لا يثبت انه الله !!


خطأ اخي الكريم, لو نجد شيئاً بلسانه يتغير الحال.  كيف نعبد عيسى حينما عيسى سيقول للذين اتخذوه رباً :
[q-bible]نِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! ابْتَعِدُوا عَنِّي يَافَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!"[/q-bible]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قد اكون انا مخطئ في رايي لانني لا أعلم سوى ما أقرأه حرفياً من الكتاب المقدس. و انا أعتذر لو احد فهمني خطأ او جرحت شعور احد. 

هذا وبالله التوفيق.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2010)

عدنا ....



> ونحن نعلم من لوقا 3:38 ان عيسى ليس الوحيد الذي يطلق عليه إبن الله بل:



فهمك خاطئ تماما وحتى الأستشهاد هذا خاطئ تماما مع صواب الفكرة ذاتها
ولكى تفهم ما اقول سأضع لك الأيات الصريحة بالوحداينة فى الإبن حتى تسأل عن السبب 


الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر 
(يو  1 :  18)
لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
(يو  3 :  16)
الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد 
(يو  3 :  18)
بهذا اظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به 
(1يو  4 :  9)





> ونحن نعلم من "العدد 23:19 " أن الله لا يكون إنساناً



فين الكلام دة فى الأية دى ؟؟



> 19 لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ. وَلاَ هُوَ ابْنَ آدَمَ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلَ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ أَوْ يَعِدُ ولاَ يَفِي؟






نبدأ الرد النقدى

للأسف انا لا احب هذة الطريقة ، ولهذا سأناقشك بها لأريك ما سوف تعصف اليه


نبدأ
انت قلت



> قرأت بعدها قليلاً ووجدت أن عيسى قال لفليبس ان عيسى في ابه, وهم (فيليبس...) في عيسى وعيسى فيهم:
> 
> 19 بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ. أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ تَرَوْنَنِي. وَلأَنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً سَتَحْيَوْنَ.
> 
> 20 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا *فِي *أَبِي، *وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ،* *وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ*.



وللأسف هذا تدليس ، لماذا ؟



لأنك قفزت عدد كبير من الأيت متجاوزا عن الكل فى المنتصف
فالأيات تقول
​
 15- ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي.
 16- و انا اطلب من الاب فيعطيكم معزيا اخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد.
 17- روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه و لا يعرفه و اما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم و يكون فيكم.
 18- لا اترككم يتامى اني اتي اليكم.
 19- بعد قليل لا يراني العالم ايضا و اما انتم فترونني اني انا حي فانتم ستحيون.
 20- في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي و انتم في و انا فيكم.​

يبقى المسيح بيتكلم عن اية و امتى ؟؟
اسيبها لذكائك !!



لأنك لم ترد اساسا على ما جاء لك به بل توقعت انه بتشتيت الموضوع سوف تنجو !



> *متى7: 22
> *فعلاً اخي الكريم وهذا ما يخيفني. سيقولوا له ذالك, "يا رب يا رب" لكن هو يبرأ منهم و قال لهم :
> إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! ابْتَعِدُوا عَنِّي يَافَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!"
> لأنهم ما إتبعوا تعاليمه.



للأسف هذا تدليس ايضا ، لأنك لم تقرأ اية واحدة فقط للخلف !

انظر

 21- ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات *بل *الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات.

وايضا هذا تدليس لأنك لم تقرأ أية واحدة للأمام

أنظر

 23- فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني *يا فاعلي الاثم*.



يبقى السبب اية ؟؟؟

اسيبها للذكاء 
​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 مارس 2010)

> أخي الفاضل, حتى في الثلاث مواطن أعلاه, لا نجد شيئ من فمه على أنه الله... أشكرك جزيل الشكر للشرح. أنا واثق أنه انا فهمي خطأ و اسف جداً. لكن سأظل أبحث انشاء الله للجواب.


 
سؤال اخي الفاضل بدون تجريح

لماذا تفسر علي مزاجك انت دون الاستعانه باراء اهل الدين

اترضي انت لو فسرنا القران علي مزاجنا دون استعانه و استرشاد بعقيدتك انت

العقيده المسيحيه لو لم يكن هناك انجيل مدون لم يؤثر لان كتابات الاباء الاوائل في القرن الاول المسيحي فيها نفس الكلام و فيها اقتباسات من الانجيل الحالي كما هو

و موجود الكلام في كتب تعاليم الاثني عشر حواري

الدسقوليه و الديداخي

و نحن نعتمد علي هذه المصادر و علي ما سلمنا اياه رسل المسيح ال 12 في تفسير العقيده

و الان بعد 2000 سنه

هل ترضي ان يفسر احد بمزاجه دون رجوع لتلك المصادر الام

بالظبط كما الاسلام

ترضي حد يطلع فتوي من غير رجوع للقرءان و السنه

نفس الحكايه و عموما النصوص صريحه اخي جدا

اهي


يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ». 




 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 




 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. 

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 




 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ 


النصوص واضحه جدا فلماذا تلجأ للتاويل الموارب اخي

اقرا النصوص علي ظاهرها و افهمها جيدا لانها صريحه جدا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2010)

أولا : لا تخف انا افهمك أكثر من نفسك فلا تقلق ابدا
ثانيا :




> خطأ اخي الكريم, لو نجد شيئاً بلسانه يتغير الحال.  كيف نعبد عيسى حينما عيسى سيقول للذين اتخذوه رباً :



انت المخطئ
والدليل فى الآتى 

انا مولكا الله ؟؟؟
هل ستعبدنى ؟؟

ان قلت لى فى المداخلة القادمة انك عبد لى تعبدنى لأنى قلت انا الله سوف أأتيك بقول حرفى من المسيح انه الله !​


----------



## epsalmos (8 مارس 2010)

*هو موضوع السوال بيتكلم عن ايه يا جماعه ؟؟

ان تهت و لا فى حد هنا مشتت ؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2010)

طبعا هذا بالإضافة الى هروبك من  الأية التى تكلمنا فيها واثبت فيخا ان المسيح هو الله !

ياريت اشوف منك رد


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 مارس 2010)

> *متى7: 22
> فعلاً اخي الكريم وهذا ما يخيفني. سيقولوا له ذالك, "يا رب يا رب" لكن هو يبرأ منهم و قال لهم :*
> *إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! ابْتَعِدُوا عَنِّي يَافَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!"*
> *لأنهم ما إتبعوا تعاليمه. *


 
*سيبرأ منهم ليس لقولهم يارب يارب ولكن لأنهم فاعلي الإثم !!!*


*الأن انت تريد الإثبات من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح ليس إلها !*
*كمن تريد الإثبات ان الولايات المتحدة ليس في قارة أمريكا الشمالية !! ... *

*إنظر وركز *

[q-bible]
*«ولماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله لكم» (لوقا 6: 46). *


*يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. *

*يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. *

*يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. *

*يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ *

[/q-bible]

*وهذا كلام على لسان السيد المسيح :*
[q-bible]

*قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا. *
*3 وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».*

[/q-bible]


* اتمنى ان تكون أسألتك لأجل الإفادة وليس لأجل العند ...*
*ربنا يخلصك ....*


----------



## املا (8 مارس 2010)

اسمع مني التفسير لهذه الايه 
المسيح بيقول للرجل 

الله بس صالح اذن 
انت لما تقلي يا صالح ولا صالح الا الله اذن هل  انت على يقين اني انا الله ؟ ولا بس بتقول اي كلام و خلاص 

يا ريت تكون وصلت


----------



## activexhotguy (8 مارس 2010)

شكراً خاص لكل من: 
Molka Molkan
epsalmos   
+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+	
شكراً جزيلاً على ردكم الحلو.

بسم الله
عندنا التالي:

(يو 1 : 18) " الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر"
ليس من كلام عيسى. ليس بلسانه. هذا كلام يوحنا. ام انا خاطئ؟ 

[Q-BIBLE]15 شَهِدَ لَهُ يُوحَنَّا فَهَتَفَ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الآتِيَ بَعْدِي مُتَقَدِّمٌ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلَ أَنْ أُوْجَدَ».

 16 فَمِنِ امْتِلاَئِهِ أَخَذْنَا جَمِيعُنَا وَنِلْنَا نِعْمَةً عَلَى نِعْمَةٍ،

 17 لأَنَّ الشَّرِيعَةَ أُعْطِيَتْ عَلَى يَدِ مُوسَى، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَقَدْ تَوَاجَدَا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

 18 مَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ رَأَى اللهَ قَطُّ. وَلَكِنَّ الابْنَ الْوَحِيدَ، الَّذِي فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ، هُوَ الَّذِي كَشَفَ عَنْهُ.

 19 وَهَذِهِ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَعْضَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَاللاَّوِيِّينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتْ؟»[/Q-BIBLE]

يوحنا قال هذا. وحتى هذا لا يعني انه الله. فعندك التالي:
1)الابن الوحيد الذي كشف الله له
2)الله
فكيف الابن هنا تعني الله؟ الله كشف عن نفسه لنفسه؟
كلا.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 [Q-BIBLE]16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ[/Q-BIBLE]
حلو... 
هذا لا يثبت الوهية عيسى... بس تدل على التالي:
1) ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ
حلو.  هذه الاية تم تحريرها من قبل "آريوس" بالتالي, ليس بشيئ لانه تم المساس بها. وحتى هي لا تثبت الوهية عسيى.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> 9 وَقَدْ أَظْهَرَ اللهُ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الأَوْحَدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ.
> 
> 10 وَفِي هَذَا نَرَى الْمَحَبَّةَ الْحَقِيقِيَّةَ، لاَ مَحَبَّتَنَا نَحْنُ لِلهِ، بَلْ مَحَبَّتَهُ هُوَ لَنَا. فَبِدَافِعِ مَحَبَّتِهِ، أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا.
> 
> ...



هذا لا يقول انه الله,  "*إن الله لم يره أحد من الناس قط*" هذا نص *صريح *بذاك.
الناس شاهدوا عيسى, فكيف يكون الله؟ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أحبتي, أيمكن أن نبني عقيدة على اساس ظنون وتفسير ليس واضح...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> فين الكلام دة فى الأية دى ؟؟


العدد 19
[Q-BIBLE] 19 لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ. وَلاَ هُوَ ابْنَ آدَمَ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلَ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ أَوْ يَعِدُ ولاَ يَفِي؟[/Q-BIBLE]
هذا نص *صريح *ان الله ليس إنسان. فلِمَ نقول ان الله كان إنسان يمشي على الأرض؟
*ولا هو أبن ادم* ونحن نعرف انه عيسى إبن مريم  وفي النهاية بنت ادم.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Q-BIBLE]وللأسف هذا تدليس ، لماذا ؟[/Q-BIBLE]
عذراً.... لكن النص واضح. ما في داعي نلعب بالمعنى. مع احترامي. 
نفترض " فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ " تمام. أهذا يعني أنهم سيصبحوا اله؟ *كلا*.
فهذا نص صريــــــــــــــــح كل الصراحة.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Q-BIBLE]21 لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، بَلْ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِإِرَادَةِ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.

 22 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ سَيَقُولُ لِي كَثِيرُونَ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ، أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ طَرَدْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ عَمِلْنَا مُعْجِزَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟

 23 وَلَكِنِّي عِنْدَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! ابْتَعِدُوا عَنِّي يَافَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ![/Q-BIBLE]
لكن كيف هذا يدل أنه الله؟
فهو يقول "من يعمل بإرادة *أبي *الذي في السماوات"  ليس بإرادتي انا عيسى إبن مريم.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فحن جميعاً نعلم انه ما أتي لــــيضيف او يغيرقوانين بل اُرسِلَ لليهود بهذه الرسالة:
[Q-BIBLE] فَأَجَابَ: «مَا أُرْسِلْتُ إِلاَّ إِلَى الْخِرَافِ الضَّالَّةِ، إِلَى بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»[/Q-BIBLE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Q-BIBLE]8 وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ كَانَ قَدْ سَمِعَهُمْ يَتَجَادَلُونَ، وَرَأَى أَنَّهُ أَحْسَنَ الرَّدَّ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أُولَى الْوَصَايَا جَمِيعاً؟»

 29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أُولَى الْوَصَايَا جَمِيعاً هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَاإِسْرَائِيلُ، الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ

 30 فَأَحِبَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَبِكُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَبِكُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَبِكُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.[/Q-BIBLE]
----------------
الرب هُنا رب *واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*.  رب من؟ رب عيسى ورب اليهود.

هذا نص صريـــــــــــــــــــــح وواضح مثل الشمس من لسانه عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام بأن ربه واحد.
____________________-
هذا وبالله التوفيق.


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2010)

> (يو 1 : 18) " الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر"
> ليس من كلام عيسى. ليس بلسانه. هذا كلام يوحنا. ام انا خاطئ؟



بالتأكيد انت خاطئ

لأن كل الكلام هو كلام السيد المسيح 

يبقى الى الآن مخالفاتك هى :



سؤال أكثر من سؤال
التشتيت
عدم المناقشة من الادلة المسيحية
تقطيع الكتاب المقدس
​

> 1)الابن الوحيد الذي كشف الله له



جيبتها منين دى ؟؟

أنت مدلس




> 1)الابن الوحيد الذي كشف الله له


عن طريق انك مدلس

لأن الأية تقول

" كشف عنه " ولم تقل " كشف الله له " 

انسى التدليس



> هذا لا يثبت الوهية عيسى



دليلك ؟



> حلو.  هذه الاية تم تحريرها من قبل "آريوس" بالتالي, ليس بشيئ لانه تم المساس بها. وحتى هي لا تثبت الوهية عسيى.



روح يابنى العب بعيد



> هذا لا يقول انه الله,  "*إن الله لم يره أحد من الناس قط*" هذا نص *صريح *بذاك.
> الناس شاهدوا عيسى, فكيف يكون الله؟



عن طريق ان ابنه خبر عنه بالتجسد



> هذا نص *صريح *ان الله ليس إنسان. فلِمَ نقول ان الله كان إنسان يمشي على الأرض؟
> *ولا هو أبن ادم* ونحن نعرف انه عيسى إبن مريم  وفي النهاية بنت ادم.



أنسى الهروب

اكرر السؤال يا مدلس




> ونحن نعلم من "العدد 23:19 " أن الله لا يكون إنساناً



فين الكلام دة فى الأية دى ؟؟




> عذراً.... لكن النص واضح. ما في داعي نلعب بالمعنى. مع احترامي.



بعدما كشفتك وكشفت تدليسك تهرب كالجبناء



> نفترض " فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ " تمام. أهذا يعني أنهم سيصبحوا اله؟ *كلا*.
> فهذا نص صريــــــــــــــــح كل الصراحة.



فين تكلم هنا اساسا عن الأزلية عشان تقول انهم الهه ؟؟



> لكن كيف هذا يدل أنه الله؟
> فهو يقول "من يعمل بإرادة *أبي *الذي في السماوات"  ليس بإرادتي انا عيسى إبن مريم.



خطأ
لأننا اساسا لا نتكلم عن الأرادة بل عن " يا رب يا رب " 
انسى التشتيت



> هذا نص صريـــــــــــــــــــــح وواضح مثل الشمس من لسانه عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام بأن ربه واحد.



فين يا مدلس " ربه " ؟؟؟





يبقى كدة اثبتنا لك بـ*4* ادلة ان المسيح هو الله​


----------



## epsalmos (8 مارس 2010)

مش ده كلامك يا حج ؟؟؟؟




activexhotguy قال:


> تحياتي:
> 
> كنت أقرأ مرقس فمررت على هذا الجزء:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 مارس 2010)

> ليس من كلام عيسى. ليس بلسانه. هذا كلام يوحنا. ام انا خاطئ؟


 
و هل يوحنا تلميذ المسيح كان يكتب من دماغه مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ما تعلمه من المسيح

قولي انت


----------



## activexhotguy (8 مارس 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى...



> بعدما كشفتك وكشفت تدليسك تهرب كالجبناء



كـــالــــجبناء؟ شكلي *زعلتك*.  سامحني. لكن انامقلت إلا الحق وما هو موجود. ما أتيت بشيئ من داري. 

انا الان, للأسف , تم تشتيت أفكاري من جديد.
----------------------------------------------------------
*هدفي ليس الجدال ولا الطعن , فقط الإستفسار وللمعرفة العامة.​*
قبل ما أكمل أسئلتي, هل احد زعل مني؟ أكمل أم لا؟ هل انا ضايقت على أحد؟ سامحوني لو أخطأت في حق احد.
خلاص... ما اشتهي خلق مشاكل لأحد. :smi411:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

> قبل ما أكمل أسئلتي, هل احد زعل مني؟ أكمل أم لا؟ هل انا ضايقت على أحد؟ سامحوني لو أخطأت في حق احد.
> خلاص... ما اشتهي خلق مشاكل لأحد.


 
*اخي الحبيب المسيح قال لنا*

*احبوا اعدائكم*

*باركوا لاعنيكم و صلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم*

*انت كنتم تحبون الذين يحبونكم فاي فضل لكم*

*اليس العشارون يفعلون هذا*


*نورت اخي بس ارجووووووووووك الذي يريد العلم ينبغي ان يفرغ كوبه اولا و يستعد لملء كوب العقل من جديد*

*نحن لم نزعل منك اخي*

*نحن فقط نصلي من اجلك لانك عمال تفهم الكتاب المقدس و تؤوله علي كيفك بعيدا عما سلمنا اياه رسل المسيح الاثني عشر الاطهار*

*نحن نحبك اخي لان المسيح يحبك جدا *

*سلام لك اخي الحبيب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

> لكن انامقلت إلا الحق وما هو موجود. ما أتيت بشيئ من داري.


 
انت للاسف اخي العزيز مشتت لانك لا تريد التركيز هذا اولا

ولانك تؤول النصوص بما تريد انت و ليس كيفما اتفق عليها 2000 سنه خلت 

سلام و نعمه اخي


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2010)

انت بدأت بأول أية وهى عن الصالح الوحيد

وانا رددت عليك

لا تدخل فى اى اية أخرى قبل ان تناقش هذة الأية من المصادر المسيحية فقط

هكذا يكون الحوار العلمى الذىي يهدف الى الحق والوصول

لكن ان تفسر على هواك هذا سيعرضك للتسفير خارج المنتدى

تذكر
التفسير ( على هواك ) = التسفير ( خارج المنتدى )


----------



## activexhotguy (9 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> انت بدأت بأول أية وهى عن الصالح الوحيد
> 
> وانا رددت عليك
> 
> ...



أظن انه واضح اني ما فسرت شيئ. ولا أذهب خارج الكتاب المقدس. أنا فقط كتبت ما فهمت يا جميل.
*هذا  يسمى نقاش. * وحوار. أنا ما أريد الطعن ولا الجدال ولا العناد.

انا فقط اناقشكم. فكيف تريدني ان افهم شيئ هكذا؟ بلا اسئلة ولا شيئ. كلما كتبت شيئ, اتهمتني بالتدليس والجبن؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 مارس 2010)

activexhotguy قال:


> شكراً خاص لكل من:





activexhotguy قال:


> molka molkan
> epsalmos
> +gospel of truth+
> شكراً جزيلاً على ردكم الحلو.
> ...


 
*اولا الكلام الذي خبر به يوحنا موحى به من الله والكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله *

*ثانيا الله الأب لم يراه احد الله الإبن (كلمة الله) هو الذي رأه الناس *
*ياأخي صدقني مش صعبة بس انت عايز تجادل مش تفهم *

*الله لايمكن رؤيته لأنه مالىء الكون كله , كيف نستطيع رؤيته اذا ؟*
*جسد كلمته تعالي بجسد السيد المسيح له كل المجد وظهر لنا على الأرض وهو في السماء ايضا ...*
*لذلك نقول بأن الله أب وهو اصل كل شيء وفي كل مكان ولانستطيع ان نراه لأننا بشر محدودين وهو الغير محدود وضع كلمته بالجسد ورأيناه ونطلق على الله لقب الإبن وهو المسيح الذي ظهر فيه الله ...*






> يوحنا قال هذا. وحتى هذا لا يعني انه الله. فعندك التالي:
> 1)الابن الوحيد الذي كشف الله له
> 2)الله
> فكيف الابن هنا تعني الله؟ الله كشف عن نفسه لنفسه؟
> كلا.


 
*الأية تقول*
*" كشف عنه " ولم تقل " كشف الله له " *





> [q-bible]16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ[/q-bible]
> حلو...
> هذا لا يثبت الوهية عيسى... بس تدل على التالي:
> 1) ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ
> حلو. هذه الاية تم تحريرها من قبل "آريوس" بالتالي, ليس بشيئ لانه تم المساس بها. وحتى هي لا تثبت الوهية عسيى.


 
*حقيقي مش فاهمك !!!*​ 



> هذا لا يقول انه الله, "*إن الله لم يره أحد من الناس قط*" هذا نص *صريح *بذاك.
> الناس شاهدوا عيسى, فكيف يكون الله؟


 
*ردت عليك في اول كلامي ...*




> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> أحبتي, أيمكن أن نبني عقيدة على اساس ظنون وتفسير ليس واضح...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
*لأ *
*قد يكون ليس واضحا لك !!*
*تأكد من انك تسأل لكي توضح لنفسك عقيدتنا ام انك تريد فرض ماتراه ...*



> العدد 19
> [q-bible] 19 لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ. وَلاَ هُوَ ابْنَ آدَمَ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلَ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ أَوْ يَعِدُ ولاَ يَفِي؟[/q-bible]
> هذا نص *صريح *ان الله ليس إنسان. فلِمَ نقول ان الله كان إنسان يمشي على الأرض؟
> *ولا هو أبن ادم* ونحن نعرف انه عيسى إبن مريم وفي النهاية بنت ادم.


 
*تاني ونفس الأجابة الي فوق !!!*

*وأخيرا تأكد ان الرب إلهنا واحد وهذه وصية المسيح له المجد ونحن نعمل بها ..*
*المسيح ليس إلها اخرا مع الله إنما هو كلمة الله المتجسد .*


----------



## epsalmos (9 مارس 2010)

*بص يا ابنى انت ....

عندك سوال محدد اطرحه

انت بدات بمن هو الصالح الوحيد الله ..

لكن هاتقلب الموضوع دردشه ... معندناش وقت !!!

حدد سوال و اطرحه فى موضوع منفصل *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

ركز اخي في الموضوع و اطرح لنا سؤال سؤال او ناقش ايه ايه كي نسفيد كلنا من النقاش 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 مارس 2010)

أخي activexhotguy 
*انت بهذا الشكل تخالف قوانين المنتدى *
*الموضوع يناقش سؤال واحد يتم طرحه والإلمام به من جميع النواحي وليس الطرح وعدم الفهم ثم الإنتقال لطرح ثاني وثالث وكلام دون جدوى *
*لذلك نريد إجابة منك حول اساس الموضوع ( الله وحده الصالح ) *
*مافهمته , ماتريد الإستفسار عنه .... الخ *
*ان كان لديك سؤال اخر اضفه في موضوع جديدة لتتلقى الإجابات وهذا لك وليس عليك .*
*أتمنى ان تتقبل رسالتي ..*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك . *


----------



## activexhotguy (9 مارس 2010)

اسف لو خالفت القوانيين. سوف نركز على التالي فقط.

من جديد
مرقس 10

 [Q-BIBLE] 18 وَلكِنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي الصَّالِحَ؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ .

 19 أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَقْتُلْ؛ لاَ تَزْنِ؛ لاَ تَسْرِقْ؛ لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ؛ لاَ تَظْلِمْ؛ أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ!»[/Q-BIBLE]

18"*Why *do you call *me *good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good—*except God alone*. 19You know the commandments: 'Do not murder, do not commit adultery, do not steal, do not give false testimony, do not defraud, honor your father and mother.'[d]"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

السؤال هو: من الذي يقصده عيسى هنا بقوله "الاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ "؟ في هذه الاية؟
ولماذا؟
شكرا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 مارس 2010)

*خرج السيد المسيح إلى الطريق ليجد الشاب الغني المُمسك بحب المال هناك، فمع غناه يوجد في الطريق كمن محتاج يطلب شبعًا ولا يجد. شعر الشاب بالجوع والعطش فركض مسرعًا نحو السيد وجثا له وسأله: "أيها المعلم الصالح ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الصالحة؟" وإذ كان الشاب لم يدرك بعد أنه المسيح ابن الله، عاتبه السيد: "لماذا تدعوني صالحًا، ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله!" إنه لم ينف عن نفسه الصلاح فقد دعا نفسه الراعي الصالح (يو 10: 11؛ لو 2: 15)، لكنه يرفض أن يلقبه الشاب هكذا ظنًا أنه لقب للتفخيم كعادة اليهود في معاملاتهم مع القيادات الدينية، ينعتوهم بصفات خاصة بالله نفسه. وكأنه أراد من الشاب أن يراجع حساباته الداخلية من جهة إيمانه به*


*يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: *​


> *[عندما قال: "أيها المعلم الصالح"، قالها بمعنى الصلاح الجزئي لا المطلق مع أن صلاح الله مطلق وصلاح الإنسان جزئي، لذا أجابه الرب: لماذا تدعوني صالحًا، وأنت تنكر إني أنا الله؟ لماذا تدعونني صالحًا والله وحده هو الصالح؟ لم ينكر الرب أنه صالح، بل يشير إلى أنه هو الله... إن كان الآب صالحًا فذاك أيضًا صالح، لأن كل ما للآب فهو له (يو 17: 10)... أليس صالحًا من يدبر صلاح النفس التي تطلبه؟ أليس صالحًا من يشبع بالخير عمرك (مز 103: 5)؟ أليس صالحًا من قال "أنا هو الراعي الصالح"؟ (يو 10: 11).]*​


 


*ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:*​


> *كأنه يقول له: أنت لا تؤمن إني الله، وارتدائي للجسد قد ضللك، فلماذا تنعتني بما يليق بالطبيعة العلوية وحدها مع أنك لا تزال تحسبني إنسانًا مثلك، *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2010)

> أظن انه واضح اني ما فسرت شيئ


كالعادة كذب 
نعطيك الأية وتقول انت بكل بساطة " لا تدل على الألوهية " وكأنك اب من الأباء !!!

ومرة أخرى تقول هذا ليس كلام المسيح ولكنه كلام يوحنا !
وكأن سورة البقرة هى كلام البقرة وسورة والنساء هى كلام النساء والنمل هى كلام النمل والأنعام هى كلام الأنعام والشعراء هى كلام الشعراء

وكأننا نأخذ ديننا من كلام المسيح بين قويسن !

وايضا من فمك ادينك

هل لو وضعت لك اية واتيت لك بالتفاسير ستقبلها ؟؟؟



> ولا أذهب خارج الكتاب المقدس. أنا فقط كتبت ما فهمت يا جميل.



ومين قال انك بتفهم الإنجيل ؟؟ 

وهل نناقش انت ما تفهم ام ما نؤمن به ؟
وبرغم هذا ايضا فقد دحضت كل افكارك وهربت هروب تاما ولم ترد

يعنى مدلس + كذاب + هوائى + مفسر على مزاجك



> *هذا  يسمى نقاش. * وحوار.



لا هذا يسمى فراش الحصار

القسم هنا ليس للمناقشة وقد نبهتك لهذا منذ البداية القسم هنا للأسئلة 
وهو انت لو كنت فى قسم الشبهات كنت عرفت تتكلم معايا اساسا !




> أنا ما أريد الطعن ولا الجدال ولا العناد.



كذب



> فكيف تريدني ان افهم شيئ هكذا؟



هكذا ازاى يعنى ؟؟

هو انت مابتفهمش الا لما تدلس ؟
هو انت مابتفهمش الا لما تكذب ؟
هو انت مابتفهمش الا لما تقتطع ؟
هو انت مابتفهمش الا لما تأخذ كلاما وتترك كلاما فى الكتاب ؟
هو انت مابتفهمش الا لما تفسر على مزاجك ؟


قدم لك الأخ +CHRISTIAN+ الأجابة من الأباء وانا قدمتها لك حرفيا والنهاية ان المسيح هو الله 
فما تريد ؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 مارس 2010)

> السؤال هو: من الذي يقصده عيسى هنا بقوله "الاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ "؟ في هذه الاية؟
> ولماذا؟
> شكرا


*يقصد ان لاصالح الا الله وحده .*
*ولماذا لأنه فعلا لاصالح الا الله وحده . *

*والملخص :*
*يقول المسيح له المجد :*
* أنت لا تؤمن إني الله، وارتدائي للجسد قد ضللك، فلماذا تنعتني بما يليق بالطبيعة العلوية وحدها مع أنك لا تزال تحسبني إنسانًا مثلك، *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 مارس 2010)

* أخي : **activexhotguy*

*هل وصلك جواب سؤالك ام لديك رأي اخر ؟ *


----------



## bemen56 (9 مارس 2010)

هذا الشاب عندما خاطب السيد المسيح ايها المعلم الصالح وكان رد الرب يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالح الا الله لو فهمت ان السيد اراد ان يقول له انه أي الرب يسوع ليس مجرد شخصيه صالحه بل لابد ان يعترف هذا الشاب انه هو الله فقد اعطى الشاب مقارنه بسيطه (انت تقول لي ايها المعلم الصالح - ليس احد صالح الا الله - اذا فانا هو الله هذا ما قاله الرب يسوع


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2010)

أرجو من الأخ *activexhotguy *أن يتكرم بالرد على طلبي* البسيط.

* أعطني اسم إنسانٍ واحد عاش على هذه الأرض منذ الخليقة ولم يرتكب أي خطيئة أبدأ، مع إثبات وشواهد كتابية.

ولك الشكر.


----------



## activexhotguy (9 مارس 2010)

شكر خاص لــــــــــــــــــــــكل ٍ من:
1)+CHRISTIAN+
2)أمة
3)bemen56
وتقبلوا تحياتي... أجوبة رائعة فعلاً أحبتي. وشرح مفيد.
epsalmos
----------------------------------------

ااسف على التأخير في الرد
-----------------------------------------


> أعطني اسم إنسانٍ واحد عاش على هذه الأرض منذ الخليقة ولم يرتكب أي خطيئة أبدأ، مع إثبات وشواهد كتابية.


لا يوجد احد في علمي. الجميع معرض لفعل الخطأ.  


> ولك الشكر


أشكرك على اللطف في الكلام.... يسلم فمك 
------------------------------------------
bemen56: و الاخ الحبيب CHRISTIAN+
جميل. الله يبارك لكم أحبتي
تعرفوا, والله اني احبكم الان واصبحنا اخوة... فأخاف من تكرهوني من كثر نقاشي؟ وبالتالي اخسركم؟ لا. لو كان الامر كذلك, دعونا نتعرف على بعض وننسى النقاش؟
------------------------------------------
_*الرجاء ما احد يقول انني شتت, او اكذب. والله ما اريد سوى الشرح. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاية التي سألت عنها انا, كانت في: مرقس 10 

فرد علىَ  Molka Molkan	 من يو 10 : 11 و  يو 10 : 14 
 وحاول يُفهمني  "فبعد ان قال لهم انه واحد فقط وهو الله قال لهم انه هو الصالح" الخ...

لكن كيف هذا يدل على ان عيسى الله؟ 






			والنهاية ان المسيح هو الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أو كما قال لي الاخ العزيز +christian+ 






			إنه لم ينف عن نفسه الصلاح فقد دعا نفسه الراعي الصالح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لكن هذا اخي الكريم في (يو 10: 11؛ لو 2: 15)
ولو قرأنا التالى سنجد اشياء دلتني على العكس:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------



			قدم لك الأخ +CHRISTIAN+ الأجابة من الأباء وانا قدمتها لك حرفيا والنهاية ان المسيح هو الله 
فما تريد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت تقول المسح = الله
1)
*_[Q-BIBLE] وَلكِنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي الصَّالِحَ؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ، وَهُوَ اللهُ .[/Q-BIBLE]

 2)يوحنا 14
[Q-BIBLE] 28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ عَنْكُمْ ثُمَّ أَعُودُ إِلَيْكُمْ. فَلَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي، لَكُنْتُمْ تَبْتَهِجُونَ لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ، لأَنَّ الآبَ أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي.[/Q-BIBLE]

3) يوحنا 20
 17 فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ تُمْسِكِي بِي! فَإِنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الآبِ، بَلِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي سَأَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ، وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ!»

4) يوحنا 17
 1 وَلَمَّا أَنْهَى يَسُوعُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ حَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ! مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ، لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً،
 2 فَقَدْ أَوْلَيْتَهُ السُّلْطَةَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْبَشَرِ، لِيَمْنَحَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ قَدْ وَهَبْتَهُمْ لَهُ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً.
3 وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ هِيَ أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ، وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ.

---------------------------
جميع الايات صرحتلي ان هناك اله لعيسى؟ وان ابه *اعظم *منه؟ حتى حين رفع يده الى السماء قال *بلسانه* : "أَيُّهَا الآبُ" ... وقال: " أَنْتَ *الإِلهَ **الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ*" وقال: "وَالَّذِي *أَرْسَلْتَهُ *سُوعَ *الْمَسِيحَ*."
لحظ, المسيح مُرسل. من مَن؟ من "أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ"
---------------------------
لا الاه الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...
هذا وبالله التوفيق.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

*



الرجاء ما احد يقول انني شتت, او اكذب. والله ما اريد سوى الشرح

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طب دا اسلوب واحد عايز الشرح برضه 

انتا داخل تسخر علي فكره مش عايز شرح ولا حاجه

اهو الدليل اهو




			جميع الايات صرحتلي ان هناك اله لعيسى؟ وان ابه اعظم منه؟ حتى حين رفع يده الى السماء قال بلسانه : "أَيُّهَا الآبُ" ... وقال: " أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ" وقال: "وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ سُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ."
لحظ, المسيح مُرسل. من مَن؟ من "أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ"
---------------------------
لا الاه الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...
هذا وبالله التوفيق.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رافض كل الاجابات و مصر علي رايك

طب طالما ليك راي محدد

انتا داخل تسئل ليه بقي

خلاص خليك في دينك و خلينا في ديننا

بدل ما تفسر كل شويه علي كيفك

سلام*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2010)

> 4) يوحنا 17
> 1 وَلَمَّا أَنْهَى يَسُوعُ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، قَدْ حَانَتِ السَّاعَةُ! مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ، لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً،
> 2 فَقَدْ أَوْلَيْتَهُ السُّلْطَةَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْبَشَرِ، لِيَمْنَحَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ قَدْ وَهَبْتَهُمْ لَهُ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً.
> 3 وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ هِيَ أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقَّ وَحْدَكَ، وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ.
> ...



قلنا لا تدخل فى ايه أخرى قبل الأولى لكى لا تطرد خارج المنتدى


رجاء عدم الإنسياق خلف التشتيت والتركيز فى قوانين القسم


----------



## epsalmos (9 مارس 2010)

*يا بنى انت .... شرح ايه ان الصالح الوحيد وصل الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اما استشهادك بايات اخرى .. ده موضوع اخر افتحهم منفصل !!!*


----------



## activexhotguy (9 مارس 2010)

> قلنا لا تدخل فى ايه أخرى قبل الأولى لكى لا تطرد خارج المنتدى
> 
> 
> رجاء عدم الإنسياق خلف التشتيت والتركيز فى قوانين القسم



عزيزي, حبيبي  Molka Molkan
انتم الذين ذهبتم الى ايات اخرى لشرح الايه. ولكي احاول انا فهم الاية, ذهبت الى ايات اخرى ووجدتها تنفي ما قلتوه مع فائق احترامي لكم وارائكم. 

خلاص, انا اخشى ان تكرهوني. *والله لم اسأل شيئ ثاني في هذا الموضوع.*
راح فقط اقرأ ما كتبتوه مرة اخرى...

سلام وتحياتي للجميع الاخوة والاخوات الذين شاركوا... شكر خاص لـــــــكل ٍ من 
المشرف على المنتدى
epsalmos
 Molka Molkan, 
+GOSPEL OF TRUTH
++CHRISTIAN+
	أمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مارس 2010)

> انتم الذين ذهبتم الى ايات اخرى لشرح الايه. ولكي احاول انا فهم الاية, ذهبت الى ايات اخرى ووجدتها تنفي ما قلتوه مع فائق احترامي لكم وارائكم


 
لا دي مش واضحه اوي

برجاء توضيح الجمله دي اكتر

سلام


----------



## activexhotguy (9 مارس 2010)

> لا دي مش واضحه اوي
> برجاء توضيح الجمله دي اكتر
> سلام


اعني انني وجدت تناقض بما قلتوه انتم وما انا قرأته من الكتاب المقدس...لكن خير انشاالله ما يهم الان. لانني ما راح اسأل اي شيئ في هذا الموضوع. فـــقط راح اقرا ما كتبتم بدون ما أعلق عليه.

اعتذر لو ضايقت\ انتهكت....احد


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2010)

ارجو عدم الإنسياق من اى اخ او اخت فى الرد


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2010)

لم ننساق الى ايات اخرى بل اجبتك انا بنفسى فى المشاركة رقم 3


----------



## epsalmos (9 مارس 2010)

*يبدوا ان سيادتك لا تفهم ما معنى ايات فى نفس الموضوع و ايات لليس لها علافه بالموضوع !!!

موضوعك هو:
ان الاصلاح لله وحده 
فاجبناك و قلنا نعم لان المسيح قال عن نفسه انه هو الصالح !!

فانت غيرت الموضوع الى ايات اخرى كثيره مثل ابى اعظم منى ... ليس لها علاقى بسوالك و هو ان الصلاح لله وحده !!!

اعرضها منفصله لو الايه مش واضحها !!!

يعنى مانبقاش مثلا ماسكين ايات عن الصدق نلاقى حضرتك جايب ايات عن القتل علشان تعترض ... !!!!

عدم الفهم و القدره على ربط المواضيع علاجه مش عندنا !!!*


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2010)

تم تقديم الإجابة الكافية
قوانين القسم تمسح بسؤال واحد فقط
يُغلق بسبب التشتيت و الخروج لنصوص ثانية لا علاقة لها بالموضوع


----------

